# Feel like I don't know how to talk



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone else felt like this? I feel like unless I talk about what's going on with me regarding my divorce, I don't know how to talk.

I used to be such a social person, but now I don't know how to have a normal conversation. It kills me because my stbxw and I could talk for hours and hours.

Am I weird?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope. Not weird. It's natural to want to make sense of this...and talking about it helps do that.

It will get better the more you accept what's going on.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

I find myself talking about it all day everyday. I know that it annoys people, but I just want people to know how I am feeling so I do not feel so alone. 

Fun stuff


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You have entered the Twilight Zone.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

I feel exactly that way proud...I try to just have 'normal' conversations and blam somehow my mouth is finding something to relate to my separation or my stbxh. I don't have family or anyone really close near me and I'm probably driving away the few newer friends I've been making. 
You're not alone...if it wasent for this board I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

It will get better,you will be fine. Been there.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

You're grieving. The thing is people today can handle grief talk for 2 weeks max and they tune out. Apparently according to psych web sites grief over divorce can take about 3 years... It sucks, I do it too. I think if you have woven your life with somebody for so long and they betray you, obviously you need to talk it out. I say better out than in. Have you considered journaling, you know just writing down any random thoughts that come to you and NOT reading them back... I am doing that right now and it helps. Seems like every time you spit a thought out onto a page, it lessens in intensity.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Traggy said:


> I find myself talking about it all day everyday. I know that it annoys people, but I just want people to know how I am feeling so I do not feel so alone.
> 
> Fun stuff


I do it ALL the time too. I try not to but it's constantly on my mind...


----------



## yellowsubmarine (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm doing that. It seemed to help at first to let people know of my story. But come to think of it, I feel that the more I talk about it, the more I think about it, and then it makes it even worse. It's like a vicious circle I am trying to break free from. I have no idea how long this lasts, but I sure hope it's sooner rather than later because life is waiting out there, and I don't want to miss out.
I find it hard to snap out of a thought. It comes in waves.
I did the writing of the thoughts, and after 6-7 pages I was done. No more new thoughts to add to it.
I want to be distracted with something else, but I can't stay concentrated and then my mind wanders off back to the same old drama.
Some days are better than others.
I hate these swings!


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

i know what you mean. i talked my friend's ears off about h for a lot of years. today being separated, i am talked out. there's nothing left to say really. and i'm ok...you will be too!


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I know what you mean, Proud. For weeks my separation is all I've been able to talk about. I've been seeing a good friend each week and we can now talk about other things. It does get better, despite the rough patches and backslides. 

Hey... if I can get to a better place anyone can.


----------

